# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Why are black people stronger?

## verino

Ok i am not racist at all. its just a question. please dont take it the wrong way!!. its just everytime i go to the gym a black man is always sooooo strong. like benching 375 5 times with no spot. and others are just bigger with more muscle. is it genes or what?

----------


## Tigershark

It is not genetics. 
May just be where you are located. I live in New Hampshire so all the biggest and strongest guys at my gym are white.
When I travel home to St. Louis it is the direct opposite. So I think it just location.

----------


## Older lifter

New to me, never found that at any gym i have gone too.......

----------


## Tigershark

> New to me, never found that at any gym i have gone too.......


Meaning what?

----------


## Older lifter

> Meaning what?


Ummmmm,,,, never found that black guys are just stronger..........

----------


## Tigershark

> Ummmmm,,,, never found that black guys are just stronger..........


Oh ok.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

lol @ this thread


A coach I knew always said Africans had an extra muscle in their legs. lol...idiot 


Then it got on to the topic of why are most pro athletes African.
Then a black teacher spoke up and said something like well whites have school/education going for them. Blacks do not, so they try even harder in sports. And they went on...


I agree with location. Also, its the more dedicated. Has nothing to do with skin color.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Genetics from working the fields passed down to the next generations. Back in the slavery days the weaker slaves were disposed off and the stronger, bigger, and harder working slaves were breed to make more productive slaves. Sad but true...

----------


## AdamGH

Darker complexions can help you look more cut giving an illusion to greater strength as well.

----------


## BgMc31

While I don't believe blacks are stronger, we do tend to be more athleticl And actually it does have to do with race. Jimmy the Greek said it best. Many African-Americans are bred to be bigger, stronger, faster. The reason why we made great slaves was because we were able to handle workloads and heat better than whites and the Native Americans already in the 'New World'. I'll find the study somewhere but it was determined blacks carry more lean muscle mass per square inch than whites. But society also plays into it as well. The only place blacks have been 'allowed' to succeed were in athletics. Of course, that has changed, for the most part.

Now of course there are also studies out there that prove whites (and more importantly Asians) are more intelligent but of course the intelligence testings were based on western knowledge.

Now of course there are exceptions to these rules. Nordics and Eastern Eurpeans are renowned for their strength. And its a testiment to their leniage of hard life living in a extremely cold environment throughout their *********. 

I'm just re-stating what I learned in college. Its a very sensative argument and people tend to get bent out of shape discussing it. As long as we can debate this civily, I think we could learn a lot about each other.

----------


## illwillogical

> While I don't believe blacks are stronger, we do tend to be more athleticl And actually it does have to do with race. Jimmy the Greek said it best. Many African-Americans are bred to be bigger, stronger, faster. The reason why we made great slaves was because we were able to handle workloads and heat better than whites and the Native Americans already in the 'New World'. I'll find the study somewhere but it was determined blacks carry more lean muscle mass per square inch than whites. But society also plays into it as well. The only place blacks have been 'allowed' to succeed were in athletics. Of course, that has changed, for the most part.
> 
> Now of course there are also studies out there that prove whites (and more importantly Asians) are more intelligent but of course the intelligence testings were based on western knowledge.
> 
> Now of course there are exceptions to these rules. Nordics and Eastern Eurpeans are renowned for their strength. And its a testiment to their leniage of hard life living in a extremely cold environment throughout their *********. 
> 
> I'm just re-stating what I learned in college. Its a very sensative argument and people tend to get bent out of shape discussing it. As long as we can debate this civily, I think we could learn a lot about each other.


I like this guy, he has some sense, a very factual and unbiased view!

----------


## FireGuy

> Genetics from working the fields passed down to the next generations. Back in the slavery days the weaker slaves were disposed off and the stronger, bigger, and harder working slaves were breed to make more productive slaves. Sad but true...


Saw a whole report on this and they attributed it to the blacks with the highest testosterone levels survived. Per the study they found the average African American male had higher testosterone levels than the average caucasion. Hence more strength hence the higher probability of prostate issues and other high test level health issues.

----------


## rhino1

> Saw a whole report on this and they attributed it to the blacks with the highest testosterone levels survived. Per the study they found the average African American male had higher testosterone levels than the average caucasion. Hence more strength hence the higher probability of prostate issues and other high test level health issues.


It probably didn't help caucasions to sit on their asses while the slaves did all the work either...So id go with just an underlying amped up drive...

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## verino

> Saw a whole report on this and they attributed it to the blacks with the highest testosterone levels survived. Per the study they found the average African American male had higher testosterone levels than the average caucasion. Hence more strength hence the higher probability of prostate issues and other high test level health issues.


thats what i was thinking...there had to be something with higher testosterone .

----------


## MuscleScience

LOL... At all the geneticist in here.  :Chairshot:

----------


## WARMachine

> While I don't believe blacks are stronger, we do tend to be more athleticl And actually it does have to do with race. Jimmy the Greek said it best. Many African-Americans are bred to be bigger, stronger, faster. The reason why we made great slaves was because we were able to handle workloads and heat better than whites and the Native Americans already in the 'New World'. I'll find the study somewhere but it was determined blacks carry more lean muscle mass per square inch than whites. But society also plays into it as well. The only place blacks have been 'allowed' to succeed were in athletics. Of course, that has changed, for the most part.
> 
> Now of course there are also studies out there that prove whites (and more importantly Asians) are more intelligent but of course the intelligence testings were based on western knowledge.
> 
> Now of course there are exceptions to these rules. Nordics and Eastern Eurpeans are renowned for their strength. And its a testiment to their leniage of hard life living in a extremely cold environment throughout their *********. 
> 
> I'm just re-stating what I learned in college. Its a very sensative argument and people tend to get bent out of shape discussing it. As long as we can debate this civily, I think we could learn a lot about each other.



Very well put my friend!

It seems to be this way mostly in America. Native Africans do not look the same as African-Americans in my experience. 

But blacks in my country of Brazil, do have simular builds to those in America.

This has lead me to believe that in fact there genes have been altered due to the breeding that occured when their race was used in the slave trade.

Simular situation with Northern Italians and Southern Italians.

The gene pool was forever changed when the Moors invaded Spain and Italy.

----------


## rhino1

> Very well put my friend!
> 
> It seems to be this way mostly in America. Native Africans do not look the same as African-Americans in my experience. 
> 
> But blacks in my country of Brazil, do have simular builds to those in America.
> 
> This has lead me to believe that in fact there genes have been altered due to the breeding that occured when their race was used in the slave trade.
> 
> Simular situation with Northern Italians and Southern Italians.
> ...


Brazilian blacks are very big and muscular...the one's i have seen...and the strenght...even in the average person...leverage, muscle/bone composition....genetically superior...

I think constant hard labor could be attributed to a adaptation over a long period of time

----------


## Voice of Reason

BgMc31 basically said what I said, but with his fancy college wording.  :Frown:  

Steal my thunder again BgMc31...

 :2jk:

----------


## Coop77

I sometimes work out in a gym in a very black part of town and I've noticed that too. There do seem to be a lot of naturally big strong guys of african descent. I saw a guy come in and bench 225 for 30 reps and he said he barely even works out. 

I hate to make a statement that sounds racist, but I think it's based on historical fact, that the ancestors of African Americans were basically bred for physical labor on plantations. You notice that the world's best athletes are blacks from the Americas, and other places that imported African slave labor. You don't see that many great athletes coming out of Africa. It's kind of ironic.

----------


## rhino1

> I sometimes work out in a gym in a very black part of town and I've noticed that too. There do seem to be a lot of naturally big strong guys of african descent. I saw a guy come in and bench 225 for 30 reps and he said he barely even works out. 
> 
> I hate to make a statement that sounds racist, but I think it's based on historical fact, that the ancestors of African Americans were basically bred for physical labor on plantations. You notice that the world's best athletes are blacks from the Americas, and other places that imported African slave labor. You don't see that many great athletes coming out of Africa. It's kind of ironic.


other than long distance runners....

But notice how strong caucasions are from places like russia....like those boxers...cant remember their names...they are brothers...

----------


## jnewton86

why ask the question, its more point of view imo. ill leave it at that, im sure this thread is being closely watched

----------


## rhino1

> why ask the question, its more point of view imo. ill leave it at that, im sure this thread is being closely watched


yea...its being closely watched...WHY?

im sure it overall averages out almost equally...

All i know...Im caucasion...and Im a strong mother fvcker

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

I'm from St. Louis too, and yeah... every gym I've been to around here, the black guys are the biggest and strongest dudes in the gym.
I don't know how or why, but I think it's gotta just be something with how they're set up.

----------


## JDawg1536

The term "black", doesn't give much information about any particular group. There are around 100,000 genes that determine human makeup and only up to 6 determine skin color. Africans from different countries in Africa are more unlike each other than they are different from caucasians. If you are talking about black Americans, it's most likely a social issue than difference in genetics. The black subculture in America places a strong emphasis on physical success and athletic ability, valued highly by both black men and women. Why are Russians the best chess players in the world, are they just that much smarterer than us?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I have trained various people coming from different ethnic groups. Overall black perople tend to have better genetics than whites for growing muscle mass but there are plenty of black people that do not have good genetics.

At the present the strongest guy I train is from Poland and he is not taking steroids . He weighs 250 lbs and I have him up to doing dips for triceps with 125 lbs strapped on him. He's on his way to becoming a monster.

----------


## Edgar

Earl Campbell. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tfJybuzkMT0

Walter Payton
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FAeo4ZqHC2c

----------


## rockinred

I feel that african americans are a more athletic race in terms of speed agility combo... I agree with ronnie on his comments... I wouldn't go as far as saying they are strongest though... I think many races are all built differently with different physical capabilities... Look at Asians, they are primarily smaller boned people... hispanics are the same, smaller boned... black people are more large boned... look at any sport were size is a huge factor... i don't think there is anything racial about understanding that certain races have different characteristics of one sort or another. 

I will hold off on saying that they are the strongest.... look at world strong man competition.. there are many whites from the norwegian hemisphere that are very big and strong...

there are many dynamics to all of this and that is what makes everyone unique and the world of people amazing... 

take the asians athletic ability in gymnastics... it is unsurpassed.. we can go on and on about the differences of each races when it comes to physical statures and capabilities... it is awesome!!!

----------


## sizerp

> 


You jealous that lil black kid got a bigger wanker than joo and me combined?

----------


## MuscleScience

still....LOL....at all the geneticist in here.

----------


## JDawg1536

> I feel that african americans are a more athletic race in terms of speed agility combo... I agree with ronnie on his comments... I wouldn't go as far as saying they are strongest though... I think many races are all built differently with different physical capabilities... Look at Asians, they are primarily smaller boned people... hispanics are the same, smaller boned... black people are more large boned... look at any sport were size is a huge factor... i don't think there is anything racial about understanding that certain races have different characteristics of one sort or another. 
> 
> I will hold off on saying that they are the strongest.... look at world strong man competition.. there are many whites from the norwegian hemisphere that are very big and strong...
> 
> there are many dynamics to all of this and that is what makes everyone unique and the world of people amazing... 
> 
> take the asians athletic ability in gymnastics... it is unsurpassed.. we can go on and on about the differences of each races when it comes to physical statures and capabilities... it is awesome!!!


I'm not trying to knock what you are saying, because genetic makeup may very well have an influence on athletic performance. But, I think its much more a result of social and cultural influence than anything else. Kenyans make up .0005% of the world population, yet they win about 40% of international distance-running competitions. If they are so physically gifted in the department of endurance, why are they not dominating the Tour De France, Iron Man, etc.... If blacks are so good at jumping, why do they not dominate the high jump and pole vault? If they are so much stronger, where is their dominance in the shot-put, discus, javelin, and weight lifting events? If specific forms of music, art, dance, and comedy have emerged from the black subculture, is it wrong to assume that the representation of blacks in basketball is a result of the influence of culture and society as well? Additionally, take a sport like Judo. Japanese Americans make up .3% of the US population, yet they make up more than 1/5th of top competitors in Judo. Certainly a sport that requires speed, strength, and power such as a martial art would be dominated by blacks as well, right? 


Take a look at the list of competitors in this video, you may recognize a name or two.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj-R9DFMmY

----------


## MuscleScience

> i'm not trying to knock what you are saying, because genetic makeup may very well have an influence on athletic performance. But, i think its much more a *result of social and cultural influence* than anything else. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj-r9dfmmy



bingo!!!!!

----------


## BgMc31

> The term "black", doesn't give much information about any particular group. There are around 100,000 genes that determine human makeup and only up to 6 determine skin color. Africans from different countries in Africa are more unlike each other than they are different from caucasians. If you are talking about black Americans, it's most likely a social issue than difference in genetics. The black subculture in America places a strong emphasis on physical success and athletic ability, valued highly by both black men and women. Why are Russians the best chess players in the world, are they just that much smarterer than us?


Agreed, Africa is a tremendously large country...I mean continent, lol! With a tremendous amount of genetic diversificcation. I think what people here are referring to are the typical descendants of African slaves. 1st we must unerstand that the majority of the slave trade (80%) went to central and south America, and the Carribean. That I why Brazil has the largest African population in the western hemisphere. We then must also recognize where the majority of slaves came from in Africa. Most came from what is now Nigeria, and the Niger Valley. Current and former athletes from those areas (mostly football players, basketball players, and boxers) shows the level of athleticism and musculature indicative of peoples of those areas. Many blacks in the Americas and the Carribean still possess those traits. 

Most distance runners are from East Africa and generally smaller in stature than west Africans.

----------


## BgMc31

> BgMc31 basically said what I said, but with his fancy college wording.  
> 
> Steal my thunder again BgMc31...


didn't mean to steal your thunder brotha! hahahahaha!

----------


## rockinred

> I'm not trying to knock what you are saying, because genetic makeup may very well have an influence on athletic performance. But, I think its much more a result of social and cultural influence than anything else. Kenyans make up .0005% of the world population, yet they win about 40% of international distance-running competitions. If they are so physically gifted in the department of endurance, why are they not dominating the Tour De France, Iron Man, etc.... If blacks are so good at jumping, why do they not dominate the high jump and pole vault? If they are so much stronger, where is their dominance in the shot-put, discus, javelin, and weight lifting events? If specific forms of music, art, dance, and comedy have emerged from the black subculture, is it wrong to assume that the representation of blacks in basketball is a result of the influence of culture and society as well? Additionally, take a sport like Judo. Japanese Americans make up .3% of the US population, yet they make up more than 1/5th of top competitors in Judo. Certainly a sport that requires speed, strength, and power such as a martial art would be dominated by blacks as well, right? 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the list of competitors in this video, you may recognize a name or two.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj-R9DFMmY



I am not trying to knock what you and Muscle Science are saying either... I agree the social and cultural influence play a big role too... but you can't rule out genetics either... I think all races have been a slave before... you don't see the same results due to those factors only... would you believe that if you were put in the same conditions as Michael Jordon you would accomplish the same??? obviosly not, and it is a balance between the two.. as far as Kenyans being the same as people from Congo, it is not the same... as well as many others from different parts of the continent's throughout the world... 

In fact i agree with the majority of what everyone has posted on this thread.. all have good points and good angles... BgMc pointed out some good stuff too as well as you... 

In reality it is very complicated... but when you have an ethnic group that carry the same characteristics... it is because they continue to to stay together as a whole in the copulating process..

no one can deny that a person who is bigger boned due to their genetic makeup and culture does not have an advantage in certain things related to physical stregnth than a person who is smaller boned due to their genetic makeup or if it suits you better due to the tribe or area they are from... A good example would be heavy weight boxing.. look at the dominance in the different weight classes.... 

that is all I am saying... it means nothing more than meaning everyone is different due to where they are from.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I am not trying to knock what you and Muscle Science are saying either... I agree the social and cultural influence play a big role too... but you can't rule out genetics either... I think all races have been a slave before... you don't see the same results due to those factors only... would you believe that if you were put in the same conditions as Michael Jordon you would accomplish the same??? obviosly not, and it is a balance between the two.. as far as Kenyans being the same as people from Congo, it is not the same... as well as many others from different parts of the continent's throughout the world... 
> 
> In fact i agree with the majority of what everyone has posted on this thread.. all have good points and good angles... BgMc pointed out some good stuff too as well as you... 
> 
> In reality it is very complicated... but when you have an ethnic group that carry the same characteristics... it is because they continue to to stay together as a whole in the copulating process..
> 
> no one can deny that a person who is bigger boned due to their genetic makeup and culture does not have an advantage in certain things related to physical stregnth than a person who is smaller boned due to their genetic makeup or if it suits you better due to the tribe or area they are from... A good example would be heavy weight boxing.. look at the dominance in the different weight classes.... 
> 
> that is all I am saying... it means nothing more than meaning everyone is different due to where they are from.


So what about hockey, are blacks not genetically gifted enough to skate around and bash each other with sticks and drink Labates Blue after the game...Gross..... :0piss:

----------


## BgMc31

> So what about hockey, are blacks not genetically gifted enough to skate around and bash each other with sticks and drink Labates Blue after the game...Gross.....


You can't bring up different sports because of lack of access to those sports. Hockey isn't popular in areas with large african americans populations. Sports like lacross, rugby, tennis, gold, etc., are all very expensive sports and not popular with African Americans.

----------


## BgMc31

There is no need to preface every thread concerning blacks with "I'm not prejudice or racists". LoL!

We are all here to learn from each other. As a Black man, I cannot speak for all Blacks. But I have no problem trying to help close the gaps of misunderstanding that exist between races.

The vast majority of the members here are genuinely seeking knowledge. I respect that and don't take questions like this offensively.

----------


## Squatman51

i don't know about strength, but when it comes to agility i thinks blacks have an edge...my question is why is every running back, corner, and nearly every wide receiver of black decent??? ur telling me that one white guy cannot be a running back how is that?

----------


## Tony Q

Africa is not a country. Why is it that people say blacks are better athletes but when someone brings up hockey, then it's all about location. Why is it ok to say blacks are better athletes but racist to say whites are more intelligent. Virtually every signifigant invention, discovery vaccine etc came from Europeans. Better athletes? How about gymnastics, hockey, bicycling, swimming etc etc.. Stronger? you know very little about strength sports such as powerlifting and strongman. Why do people complain that coaching in the Nba doesnt reflect the racial makeup of society and its because of racism but the racial makeup of the players doesnt reflect society? Cant have it both ways..

----------


## Tony Q

Lack of black NFL quaterbacks is due to racism then how about lack of white running backs? Oh now its cause of ability...

----------


## MuscleScience

> You can't bring up different sports because of lack of access to those sports. Hockey isn't popular in areas with large african americans populations. Sports like lacross, rugby, tennis, gold, etc., are all very expensive sports and not popular with African Americans.


Yes I can it, illustrates my argument perfectly.

----------


## Tony Q

So blacks are better at the sports they dominate cause they are better athletes but whites only dominate certain sports cause they are too expensive to play or cause they arent popular with blacks? Gimme a break...

----------


## JDawg1536

> i don't know about strength, but when it comes to agility i thinks blacks have an edge...my question is why is every running back, corner, and nearly every wide receiver of black decent??? ur telling me that one white guy cannot be a running back how is that?





> Lack of black NFL quaterbacks is due to racism then how about lack of white running backs? Oh now its cause of ability...


Again, it has to do with social influences and misconceptions. It's called position stacking, meaning that minority groups are disproportionately found in specific team positions and underrepresented in others. Basically a form of discrimination. I gotta go but I'll post more later. 

If blacks are so much more coordinated and catch the ball so much better than whites, why are they not represented in one of the most crucial positions on the field.... the place holder?

----------


## JDawg1536

> So blacks are better at the sports they dominate cause they are better athletes but whites only dominate certain sports cause they are too expensive to play or cause they arent popular with blacks? Gimme a break...


No, who said that?

----------


## rockinred

Is Hockey even a sport? I thought it was a hobby. :LOL: 

what is so athletic about hockey anyway? It's entertaining and cool, but so is pool, ping pong, and lets not forget badminton...why aren't blacks dominant in those? we are getting way off subject on this.

I knew this thread was going to turn south. I am out of this one.

----------


## Tony Q

> No, who said that?


BgMc31 did and you responded to it

----------


## Tony Q

oops you didnt respond to it, muscle science did

----------


## MuscleScience

> Is Hockey even a sport? I thought it was a hobby.
> 
> what is so athletic about hockey anyway? It's entertaining and cool, but so is pool, ping pong, and lets not forget badminton...why aren't blacks dominant in those? we are getting way off subject on this.
> 
> I knew this thread was going to turn south. I am out of this one.


Hockey after the strike almost turned into a hobby.  :LOL: 

Hockey is actually a really demanding sport. Some of the elite level hockey players have VO2 maxs as high as elite level endurance runners. All while being able to have huge anaerobic power out puts via windgate testing. That is pretty athletic if you ask me. All though I think by far MMA athletes are the most extreme athletes in every sense or measure of athleticism.

----------


## Kale

> why ask the question, its more point of view imo. ill leave it at that, im sure this thread is being closely watched


You can be damn sure I am watching it closely, and especially Tony Q

----------


## Tony Q

> Hockey after the strike almost turned into a hobby. 
> 
> Hockey is actually a really demanding sport. Some of the elite level hockey players have VO2 maxs as high as elite level endurance runners. All while being able to have huge anaerobic power out puts via windgate testing. That is pretty athletic if you ask me. All though I think by far MMA athletes are the most extreme athletes in every sense or measure of athleticism.


Great post and spot on... Anyone who knows ANYTHING about sports knows how difficult hockey is... MMA fighters are badass but i think the best athletes in the world are those who compete in gymnastics...

----------


## rockinred

MS, you are right... my bad for going to an extreme and putting Ice Hockey on the same level as some of the other non athletic but competitive events.... I apologize to all the hockey fans... I actually enjoy watching it at times and I have ice skated when I was upstate and it is no joke....

----------


## rockinred

> Great post and spot on... Anyone who knows ANYTHING about sports knows how difficult hockey is... MMA fighters are badass but i think the best athletes in the world are those who compete in gymnastics...


so now I don't know anyhing about sports... maybe you can educate me on some sports....Let's start with weight training and physical fitness.... whats your stats and experience?

----------


## Tony Q

> You can be damn sure I am watching it closely, and especially Tony Q


Why me? all i have done is turn some points around ask questions... I said nothing outta line

----------


## Tony Q

> Is Hockey even a sport? I thought it was a hobby.
> 
> what is so athletic about hockey anyway? It's entertaining and cool, but so is pool, ping pong, and lets not forget badminton...why aren't blacks dominant in those? we are getting way off subject on this.
> 
> I knew this thread was going to turn south. I am out of this one.


Your words not mine

----------


## Kale

> Why me? all i have done is turn some points around ask questions... I said nothing outta line


Well then delete the other thread you started with the bird flipping Icon !!!!  :What?: 

I will just warn everyone now, I have zero tolerance towards racism. This thread has been great so far but it could easily turn to shit. I will ask admin to ban anybody that takes it down hill

----------


## Tony Q

Why delete that one? is it offensive? why arent you offended by this one? whats the difference? Why have the icon on here if one cant use it?

----------


## 1819

> Is Hockey even a sport? I thought it was a hobby.
> 
> what is so athletic about hockey anyway? It's entertaining and cool, but so is pool, ping pong, and lets not forget badminton...why aren't blacks dominant in those? we are getting way off subject on this.
> 
> I knew this thread was going to turn south. I am out of this one.


lol...........

----------


## Kale

> Why delete that one? is it offensive? why arent you offended by this one? whats the difference? Why have the icon on here if one cant use it?


You have been warned. End of Story !!!!

----------


## Tony Q

I have been warned for what and why? What did i say that was out of line?

----------


## rockinred

Tony, just drop it and move on if you want to hang out here... the main thing is you are going way overboard to prove a point... and it is a point that has already been made to the original question... many on this thread stated their opinion on the stregnth issue.... 

just relax a little... there are other ways of getting your point across..don't try to turn yourself into a victim... everyone can tell that you are being vulgur with your point and you can still say how you feel without the aggression... this is a good board to learn some things... keep it that way and chill.

----------


## tjpatrick1987

> i don't know about strength, but when it comes to agility i thinks blacks have an edge...my question is why is every running back, corner, and nearly every wide receiver of black decent??? ur telling me that one white guy cannot be a running back how is that?


 Ok where have you been....LSU vs. OHio State National championship game.... LSU's running back is white and amazing... and as foreverything else goes.... it has nothing to do with race... its all genetics. i know you guys know about ectomorph,endomorphs ect.. And some people look big because they labor. some people look good because good genetics... But being black white asian there are know advantages. its all about you.......... I have never seen a black man win the worlds strongest man competition... infact its rare for a black man to even compete... i am white and i am way faster than half of the black kids i graduated with

----------


## Tony Q

> Tony, just drop it and move on if you want to hang out here... the main thing is you are going way overboard to prove a point... and it is a point that has already been made to the original question... many on this thread stated their opinion on the stregnth issue.... 
> 
> just relax a little... there are other ways of getting your point across..don't try to turn yourself into a victim... everyone can tell that you are being vulgur with your point and you can still say how you feel without the aggression... this is a good board to learn some things... keep it that way and chill.


We will have to agree to disagree i guess.

----------


## MuscleScience

This is such a stupid thing to argue. It is inherently racial in nature, current thoughts in genetics point out that there is no genetic basis to race. Something like this can not be argued with anecdotal evidence, which mind you is the lowest of the low on the empirical ladder.

----------


## BgMc31

> BgMc31 did and you responded to it


Nope, I never said that. You completely took what I said out of content. 

Let me be clear, I didn't say blacks don't dominate those sports because of there expense. I said there is no way to tell because the limited participation of blacks in those sports. But if you want to go there, with the exception of hockey, the limited amount of blacks who do participate in those sports do quite well. The Williams Sisters in Tennis, Tiger Woods in Golf, Chaney Humphries in Gymnastics, and the list goes on for MMA.

And dude, you really don't want to go into athletic resumes with me. I'm probably one of the most accomplished athletes on this forum...and yes that does include strength sports (both powerlifting and strongman).

----------


## JDawg1536

> Hockey after the strike almost turned into a hobby. 
> 
> Hockey is actually a really demanding sport. Some of the elite level hockey players have VO2 maxs as high as elite level endurance runners. All while being able to have huge anaerobic power out puts via windgate testing. That is pretty athletic if you ask me. *All though I think by far MMA athletes are the most extreme athletes in every sense or measure of athleticism*.


With all due respect, I think that's a little crazy. I suppose it depends on your definition of extreme, but I take it you never heard of Dan O'Brien or Bryan Clay? The sport is brutal and physically demanding, but in no way does that make them the best athletes or most extreme (extreme by my definition anyway). Plenty of people out there who are more athletic and more tested IMO. 

On a side note, I think it's safe to say we have gone off topic.

----------


## Tony Q

> Nope, I never said that. You completely took what I said out of content. 
> 
> Let me be clear, I didn't say blacks don't dominate those sports because of there expense. I said there is no way to tell because the limited participation of blacks in those sports. But if you want to go there, with the exception of hockey, the limited amount of blacks who do participate in those sports do quite well. The Williams Sisters in Tennis, Tiger Woods in Golf, Chaney Humphries in Gymnastics, and the list goes on for MMA.
> 
> And dude, you really don't want to go into athletic resumes with me. I'm probably one of the most accomplished athletes on this forum...and yes that does include strength sports (both powerlifting and strongman).


So whats your point? What does your athletic resume have to do with this discussion? Did i ever say i was a better athlete than you? You dont know me. and by the way, Tiger woods is Asian, white and black.

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## Tony Q

> With all due respect, I think that's a little crazy. I suppose it depends on your definition of extreme, but I take it you never heard of Dan O'Brien or Bryan Clay? The sport is brutal and physically demanding, but in no way does that make them the best athletes or most extreme (extreme by my definition anyway). Plenty of people out there who are more athletic and more tested IMO. 
> 
> On a side note, I think it's safe to say we have gone off topic.


Id rather fight a gymnast than an MMA fighter though!!! hahahahaha They are all great at what they do... Just my opinion that gymnasts are the best athletes nothing more than my opinion...

----------


## JDawg1536

> Id rather fight a gymnast than an MMA fighter though!!! hahahahaha They are all great at what they do... Just my opinion that gymnasts are the best athletes nothing more than my opinion...


Thats true, and Id rather fight Dan O'Brien than that burly biker mother fvcker at the end of the bar lol. Being able to fight has ZERO to do with athletic ability (ok obviously not zero, but you get the point). All opinion anyway....

----------


## Tony Q

> Thats true, and Id rather fight Dan O'Brien than that burly biker mother fvcker at the end of the bar lol. Being able to fight has ZERO to do with athletic ability (ok obviously not zero, but you get the point). All opinion anyway....


I think we are doing the semantics thing here. In my understanding of athletic ability, MMA fighters have incredible amounts of it. Maybe not the wide punching brawlers but guys like GSP etc. Is that your pic? are you a fighter( duh, if thats your pic ) you look like you could kick some ass. I think id rather fight the biker dude than you!!!

----------


## JDawg1536

> I think we are doing the semantics thing here. In my understanding of athletic ability, MMA fighters have incredible amounts of it. Maybe not the wide punching brawlers but guys like GSP etc. Is that your pic? are you a fighter( duh, if thats your pic ) you look like you could kick some ass. I think id rather fight the biker dude than you!!!


Nah thats John Alessio, but he might as well be my identical twin. I boxed for a few years and I do a little grappling now, but I don't fight. At least not in the ring or the octagon.  :Wink:

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

> I'm not trying to knock what you are saying, because genetic makeup may very well have an influence on athletic performance. But, I think its much more a result of social and cultural influence than anything else. Kenyans make up .0005% of the world population, yet they win about 40% of international distance-running competitions. If they are so physically gifted in the department of endurance, why are they not dominating the Tour De France, Iron Man, etc.... If blacks are so good at jumping, why do they not dominate the high jump and pole vault? If they are so much stronger, where is their dominance in the shot-put, discus, javelin, and weight lifting events? If specific forms of music, art, dance, and comedy have emerged from the black subculture, is it wrong to assume that the representation of blacks in basketball is a result of the influence of culture and society as well? Additionally, take a sport like Judo. Japanese Americans make up .3% of the US population, yet they make up more than 1/5th of top competitors in Judo. Certainly a sport that requires speed, strength, and power such as a martial art would be dominated by blacks as well, right? 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the list of competitors in this video, you may recognize a name or two.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuj-R9DFMmY


I remember reading an steady where they took muscle samples from different groups. They said east aftrican had a higher percentage of fast twitch muscle fibers. Since high twitch muscle fibers are larger, people with a higher percentage of fast twitch muscle fibers look larger.

West africans typically had a larger slow twitch to fast twitch ratio.

----------


## 1819

as some of you know i was a pro athlete. i was an nhl'er and played a sport at it's highest level. i have countless friends from all sports. i have trained with some of the top athletes in the world. from boxers to football players to track stars. i'll tell you this...we are all the same. my african american football buddies are no better engineered than my caucasion cage fighter friends. genetic make up has alot to do with how you turn out. within your own race though. every athlete, one can give as an example, has a counterpart of a different race. there was a time that i did believe african american athletes may be better genetically. the thought crosses your mind when you have a pro bowl linebacker lifting with you. then you see guys like hunter hillenmeyer or trent gamble and you know that it's all about the training. just like you serious body builders know, it's all in the training...

----------


## smokethedays

This is thread is funny. Glad to be AFRICAN myself.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MuscleScience

> With all due respect, I think that's a little crazy. I suppose it depends on your definition of extreme, but I take it you never heard of Dan O'Brien or Bryan Clay? The sport is brutal and physically demanding, but in no way does that make them the best athletes or most extreme (extreme by my definition anyway). Plenty of people out there who are more athletic and more tested IMO. 
> 
> On a side note, I think it's safe to say we have gone off topic.


In my clinical experience well conditions mma athletes are very athletically gifted. They may not be as fast as a sprinter, they may not have the anaerobic output that a powerlifter has, they do not have the endurance capacity of a long distance runner. Top performing athletes have the mental and visual acuity along with reflexes comparable to high skill athletes such as tennis, golf or baseball players. They all perform athletic movements at a high level all the while getting punched, kicked, choked and slammed. Just my opinion as an under payed over worked exercise physiologist, Former mind you cause i needed payed....LOL

----------


## MuscleScience

> This is thread is funny. Glad to be AFRICAN myself.


According to the "Out of Africa Theory," we are all African...

----------


## smokethedays

> According to the "Out of Africa Theory," we are all African...


Lol. I guess but I meant DIRECT link, I was born and raised there, North Africa. Egyptian/Algerian

----------


## BgMc31

> So whats your point? What does your athletic resume have to do with this discussion? Did i ever say i was a better athlete than you? You dont know me. and by the way, Tiger woods is Asian, white and black.


my point is you said I knew nothing about sports. So I suggest we compare athletic resumes to see who is more qualified to discuss this topic.

Also Tiger is black. The fact that he has other blood is immaterial. Unless they come directly from africa, no African American, including south Americans, and Carribean islanders are 100% black.

But I can tell you are taking this way too personal and are getting way too emotional about this topic, so I'm going to stopp debating you.

Take care brotha! PEACE!!!!

----------


## Elexecution

> You can't bring up different sports because of lack of access to those sports. Hockey isn't popular in areas with large african americans populations. Sports like lacross, rugby, tennis, gold, etc., are all very expensive sports and not popular with African Americans.


Rugby is not an expensive sport at all...

----------


## Elexecution

> You can't bring up different sports because of lack of access to those sports. Hockey isn't popular in areas with large african americans populations. Sports like lacross, rugby, tennis, gold, etc., are all very expensive sports and not popular with African Americans.


Rugby is not an expensive sport at all...

----------


## ralf_snake

HAHA im part Russian, maybe if i say almost every guys looks like me, people might believe it. Just look at that rocky 4 with that Drugo guy!

----------


## RomanR

Why there is so many Russian and Eastern European fighters dominating a lot of martial arts ?
Is it in their genes ?
lol

----------


## MuscleScience

Not this thread again.....Vote to have it locked

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Black people are not stronger.


Its how much time and dedication you put into something.


/thread

----------


## Narkissos

I am so strong because I'm hung like a Horse.

My penis gives me better leverage and balance when i'm lifting.

It's true!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I am so strong because I'm hung like a Horse.
> 
> My penis gives me better leverage and balance when i'm lifting.
> 
> It's true!


Bullshat, it only helps you hold up your towel after getting out of the shower.....LOL

----------


## Kale

> I am so strong because I'm hung like a Horse.
> 
> My penis gives me better leverage and balance when i'm lifting.
> 
> It's true!


Pffft... I would match my white internet penis against your black internet penis any day  :Barthose:  http://www.mytopclip.com/play.php?vid=2688

----------


## smokethedays

> I am so strong because I'm hung like a Horse.
> 
> *My penis* gives me better leverage and balance when i'm lifting.
> 
> It's true!





> Pffft... I would match my *white* *internet penis* against your black internet penis any day  http://www.mytopclip.com/play.php?vid=2688


The is some kinda Penis-ism is going on here.

----------


## Narkissos

> Bullshat, it only helps you hold up your towel after getting out of the shower.....LOL


Hey.. my towel is HEAVY!

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Narkissos

> http://www.mytopclip.com/play.php?vid=2688


lol...

----------


## Norwich Muscles

The Worlds strongest man in white and I believe all the finalists where white too.

----------


## Jfew44

: Welcome2:

----------


## MuscleScience

I still vote to close this thread....

----------


## firmechicano831

:AaGreen22: I'm mexican and once I put on my wolf shirt. I look fuc.ken huge, let me repeat this. Huge!

----------


## rockinred

please.... someone close this thread......

----------


## jimmyinkedup

this thread is stupid.... .it is like posting a thread saying why are white people smarter...they arent ...peiple are people...some apply themselves to be strong...they get strong....some apply themselves to be smart ..they get smart ....some both .... some have genetic pre dispositions that have nothing to do with race....including whites , blacks, latino, asians.....so wtf ...i say kill this thread.... its stupid....

----------


## ray0414

selective breeding. athleticism and body tone are passed on through generations. for proof of this, look at professional athletes. Archie manning was a quarterback in the NFL in the 19070s, he had 2 sons that BOTH became NFL quarterbacks. coincendence? no. its genetics passed on. many many more examples of sports figures having childing that also become pro athletes and not just cuase of their name, but becuase they are dam good at what they do.

----------


## rich1234

> While I don't believe blacks are stronger, we do tend to be more athleticl And actually it does have to do with race. Jimmy the Greek said it best. Many African-Americans are bred to be bigger, stronger, faster. The reason why we made great slaves was because we were able to handle workloads and heat better than whites and the Native Americans already in the 'New World'. I'll find the study somewhere but it was determined blacks carry more lean muscle mass per square inch than whites. But society also plays into it as well. The only place blacks have been 'allowed' to succeed were in athletics. Of course, that has changed, for the most part.
> 
> Now of course there are also studies out there that prove whites (and more importantly Asians) are more intelligent but of course the intelligence testings were based on western knowledge.
> 
> Now of course there are exceptions to these rules. Nordics and Eastern Eurpeans are renowned for their strength. And its a testiment to their leniage of hard life living in a extremely cold environment throughout their *********. 
> 
> I'm just re-stating what I learned in college. Its a very sensative argument and people tend to get bent out of shape discussing it. As long as we can debate this civily, I think we could learn a lot about each other.


Good post

----------


## Ljavy17

I am nursing school and while they are stronger, it is also proven that they are more prone to prostate cancer, skin cancer, Osteoporosis and a lot of other shit.

----------


## dameter21

Black males are proven to be good in muscle areas that need speed like running backs, and boxing. for overall strength (worlds strongest men) white people have a greater advantage.(russians/polish etc). but then again I don't know cause the russian's do hold 3 of the 4 heavyweight boxing titles and a russian holds the MMA heavyweight title and he's undefeated.

----------


## dameter21

Although over here in the states between my white friends and black friends the black males do have an edge in strength. but than again it always comes down to the individual and how hard they train.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> this thread is stupid.... .it is like posting a thread saying why are white people smarter...they arent ...peiple are people...some apply themselves to be strong...they get strong....some apply themselves to be smart ..they get smart ....some both .... some have genetic pre dispositions that have nothing to do with race....including whites , blacks, latino, asians.....so wtf ...i say kill this thread.... its stupid....


I stopped reading when you said white people are smarter....

Duh, Asians are the smartest...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^ *L* yeahhh but u should have at least read the next 2 words ...

----------


## T_Own

> I stopped reading when you said white people are smarter....
> 
> Duh, Asians are the smartest...


thats what i was thinking lol.

i don't see how someone can even attempt to make this into a legitimate thread. there are a lot of fat black people, there are a lot of skinny black people, there are a lot of slow black people, there are a lot of black people that aren't good at basketball (getting the point yet...)

just because i'm black, does that mean i'm faster than all of the people that are my size? maybe, but its probably from playing sports since i was 4. 

i'd say the reason more black people are professional athletes is because a lot of black people grow up in poverty and have nothing else to do, so very few set their minds to become great. almost all basketball players played hours on end growing up, just to escape the impoverished life they lived.

----------


## *RAGE*

WOW this thread sucks and it total messed up.

----------


## NS

Scandanavians are the strongest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Strongest_Man

----------


## religionofthestrong

they say blacks have denser bones

----------


## religionofthestrong

not sure though

----------


## Euroholic

Old thread bra!!!!!!

----------


## bobnknob

> Why are black people stronger?


Haha most racist thing i've heard on the forum so far

----------


## Darkness

> they say blacks have denser bones


Your first post is on a 5 year old thread. Good start.

----------


## dreadnok89

I understand this guys question you see NFL players and the most physically dominating are usually black, however like someone else said strongman comps are all white dudes so who knows. I have for one have not seen any black american beatme in bench press at my iold gym and there were former NFL players there and current NFL players so go figure

----------


## AlphaMike

let it die....silly thread to begin with.

----------


## gbrice75

Pointless thread - closed.

----------

